# ext4 Datenfresser?

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe eine recht umfangreiche Musiksammlung. Hatte ich bis Anfang des Jahres auf ntfs (ntfs-3g). Das Backup auf ntfs. Dann habe ich die erste Platte mit ext4 formatiert. Die Sammlung mit rsync kopiert. Heute habe ich festgestellt, das mittlerweile auf der ext4 Platte c.a. 30 leere Ordner liegen, in denen früher Musikdateien waren. (Kopiere ich jetzt wieder vom Backup.) Wo sind die Dateien geblieben? (Lost+Found ist leer. Der Rechner ist nicht abgestürzt, wurde immer korrekt heruntergefahren.)

----------

## V10lator

Eieiei, wegen einem ähnlichen Verhalten stelle ich gerade das ein oder andere System von BTRFS auf ext4 zurück. Nun sagst du mir ext4 lässt auch Daten verschwinden?  :Sad: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich gleiche jetzt beide Festplatten noch einmal ab, und beobachte das. (Ich Notieren jetzt mal in amarok die Anzahl der gelisteten Titel. Leider gibt es ja für Linux kein solches Programm wie Beyond Compare unter WindowsXP, wo ich rasch mal die Festplatten detailliert vergleichen kann. Ich benutze jetzt unter Linux komparator4. Das dauert aber nicht einige Minuten, wie Beyond Compare unter WindowsXP sondern Stunden.)

----------

## V10lator

Also Tritt dieses Phänomen bei dir häufiger auf? Hier unter BTRFS war "nur" einmal ein Ordner plötzlich leer. Glücklicherweise waren keine wichtigen Daten betroffen.

Hast du einen Bug-Report (erstellt)?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kann ich nicht sagen. Ist mir jetzt zum ersten Mal aufgefallen. Ich habe einiges in der Art http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Nachrichten/Ext4-soll-Datenverlust-verursachen

gefunden. Trifft aber bei mir nicht zu, das die Daten nicht erst geschrieben wurden, sondern schon länger auf der Festplatte lagen.

----------

## V10lator

Das Problem in dem Link ist ja bekannt (und es gibt genug workarounds). Wir scheinen jedoch ein anderes bemerkt zu haben (ich kann mir gut vorstellen das der Fehler von ext4 nach BTRFS gewandert ist).

Wenn du das irgendwie reproduzieren kannst sag bitte Bescheid.  :Smile: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich werde den Beitrag in andere Foren verlinken. Vielleicht haben andere auch dieses Problem und eine Lösung dafür. (Multiposting, da für mich recht wichtig wegen Datenssicherheit)

----------

## V10lator

Gute Idee.

Nur um sicher zu gehen hier meine Fehlerbeschreibung:

In einem Ordner verschwanden (zeitgleich?) alle Dateien auf einer BTRFS Partition. Diese Dateien waren nicht neu (mehrere Monate alt + haben mehrere reboots überlebt, der verlinkte Bug ist also ausgeschlossen).

Ich denke das deckt sich in etwa mit deinem Fehler bei ext4?

----------

